# Numbers , feuilles illisibles.



## Loustic11 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, hier soir j'ai reçu un tas de mises a jour, numbers garage band iPhoto iMovie. 

Seulement maintenant quand j'ouvre numbers, mes anciennes feuilles de calculs sont illisible par le programme.
Je n'ai pas fait la mise a jour iOS 7.0.3 je ne sais plus le nô, mais la dernière, est ce que le problème vient de la ?


Avez vous rencontres ce souci ?


Merci.


----------



## Loustic11 (24 Octobre 2013)

Je répond a moi même si cela se produit pour d'autres, mais c'est bien la mise a jour qui a résolu le problème.


----------



## normafnor (28 Octobre 2013)

je suis sous Ipad 1 (qui ne passe pas sous Ios7) et mes fichiers créés sur number 09 (mon imac n'est pas sous maverick à ce jour) sont sauvegardés sur Icloud et ne peuvent désormais plus être ouvert sur Ipad. je suis renvoyés sur l'app store qui me propose une mise à jour number qu'il me dit finalement non installable sur Ipad non Ios7
je perds donc la possibilité de consulter mes documents sur Ipad au fur et à mesure que je les sauvegarde depuis l'Imac!


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2013)

C'est curieux car je pensais qu'en restant avec Numbers'09 sur Mac et la version compatile iOS6 sur iPAD les documents restaient compatibles entre eux (comme ils l'étaient il n'y a de cela qu'une semaine encore!)!

Est-ce que le simple fait de passer par iCloud conduit à modifier ces documents qui perdent donc la possibilité d'e^tre ouverts sur l'iPAD?

Si c'est le cas c'est du grand n'importe quoi!!!


----------



## normafnor (28 Octobre 2013)

oui , c'est n'importe quoi
pour récupérer mes documents j'ai du me les enregistrer en excel et pièce jointes d email
l'app store m'a fait re charger une version de number soi disant compatible qui n'ouvre rien et me re renvoie sur le même lien...
sur Ipad 1, la version d'Ios est 5.1.3(de mémoire de toute façon elle est considérée comme la plus récente en passant par le menu réglages
il fonctionne très bien cet ipad , je n'ai pas envie qu'on me le rende obsolète et inutilisable (pour les documents et ce pourquoi je m'en sers tous les jours )


----------

